# Cabela's Alaskan Guide Tents



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone have one? I was looking at getting one, but wanted some feedback first.. Lookin at the 6 person, fiberglass poles... Seems like a good price. I want a tent that can hold up in dang near anything, and from reading on the website, it seems like this is it, but that's all stuff from the guys who are gonna make money off me buying one.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

fullmetalone,

I have owned a Cabela's Alaskan tent for at least 10 years.My brother also owns one. I have used them in all kinds of weather. We have tented it in the Northwest Territories, Saskatchewan, and Manitoba as well as the midwewstern states.

I would buy another one in a heartbeat. I own the 8-person model with fiberglass poles. It holds up in 40 mph winds and driving rain. On a scale of 1-10....I would give it a 15!!!

It's a great tent.


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

in that case i think ill spring for one. How is it for space, i don't know if i want to go for the 6 or 8 person one. It will mostly be used by just 2 people, but i hate being cramped in a tent. So do you think a 6 would fit two people and a bunch of gear? They had the 4 set up in the store, but it seemed too small for what i wanted to do with it.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I have the 8 man with fiberglass poles and it's a great tent, except for the sizing. If 8 guys were going to camp in it, they better be mexican midgets and all get along well. It's perfeat for 2 guys and their hunting gear, maybe 3 guys, but that's about it. It will take alot of wind and rain and not flex or flatten like most 2 pole dome tents.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

MOB is right. About the only way that 8 people can be in an 8-person tent is if they are all standing upright. We have had up to four guys in the tent on some of our hunting and fishing trips. That is MAXIMUM!!! We all have Cabela's Grizzly alluminum cots. With the duffle bags and cots, there is no room for anything else.

FYI..........I also have a 12X12 canvas tarp that I put down under the tent to keep rocks and sticks from puncturing the floor of the tent. Cabela's does sell a plastic floor for under the tent. I like the canvas better for more protection.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I have the 6 person and absolutely love it! I have seen it take on some serious straight winds (50-60 mph) on camping trips and have no bowing in of the fiberglass poles! I too put a tarp under mine to prevent puncturing! I have had it up to LOW and camped in it at 0 degrees with an electic heater in there with no problems! They hold heat very well in the winter if you pull the rain skirt down snugg!

Good product!!!


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I learned from backpacking that house wrap (tyvek) is a great under tent protector too.. weighs nothing and folds up small and is tough as nails. Cut it several inches smaller than the tent footprint so it doesn't collect water run off and you're set.



Ref said:


> FYI..........I also have a 12X12 canvas tarp that I put down under the tent to keep rocks and sticks from puncturing the floor of the tent. Cabela's does sell a plastic floor for under the tent. I like the canvas better for more protection.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

gunattic,

The house wrap sounds like a great idea!

Ref


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Ref said:


> gunattic,
> 
> The house wrap sounds like a great idea!
> 
> Ref


That does sound like a good idea!

Ref...Keep your eye on ebay! I got mine off ebay and it had been used 5 times and was about $200 less!


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

going to pick mine up today..


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

FULL-

Get yourself the pole kit replacement right away aswell. The pole have an elastic string that runs in the middle and when that breaks the poles are useless. Now I have had mine for about 4 years and haven't had a pole break but have seen my parents break (they have the same tent in the 8 man and love it as well) and it just didn't set up right at all. The replacement should be cheap and when they do break they are an easy fix!


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

mine came WITH the kit! woot! i haven't set it up yet, but its pretty beefy from laying it out. I think ill need to come up with some sort of floor liner or something to put under the tent, as was previously suggested.


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

Got the tent all set up and staked down in the back yard. Not storm ready staked, just enough to get it up ( so no knocking the weak staking). Overall i am impressed with the tent. The geodesic design seems to be the way to go as far as sturdiness goes. Once it was all set up it didn't seemed to be bothered by my shaking it around. The rain fly is great, covering the whole thing almost to the ground but leaving enough space to have good air circulation between the fly and the tent. The vestibule is a good idea and works good for leaving wet gear and muddy shoes outside, but not in the elements. The pockets and shelf inside come in handy for tent sweepers, camp axe, clothes, and whatever else you can think of to throw in there. Cup holders are a plus as well. The tent looks smallish from the outside. I went with the 6 person model, and wouldn't feel comfortable with 4 dudes in there. But despite that and its small looks form the outside i can't belive how big it is inside (in relation to its looks from the outside). So after all that here is the pics.




























And here is my fiance standing up in the tent. Keep in mind she is 5'11".


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I like to think I know tents.. and that one looks like a good one. should really take the wind and anything else that gets thrown at it. If I wasn't so over tented already, I'd maybe be looking to add that one to my collection. We love tenting, from mexico to thailand and several other places between, we've pitched a tent. I'd live in one permanently if we were closer to the equator rather than the north pole.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Good review.....Have you had a chance to use this tent yet? How'd it hold up?

Thanks


----------



## kurtglo (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello, I received the six man tent today but am mystified on the tie down rope. Is the tie down rope suppose to be included with the tent? It did not come with mine. Also, my tent has Velcro straps on the rain fly for the tie down rope to attach. On the picture of this forum, it does not look like your tie down ropes attach to Velcro straps? Or, am I imagining something else? thanks Kurt


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I have had the 6 person tent for close to 12 years now and have been through all kinds of weather with it with out being let down. I have replaced the rain fly once due to the sun weakening it. I have the ground tarp that is designed for the tent as well as the inside floor you can put in the tent. I recomend the inside floor option due to what ever moister you get in the tent will settle under that flooring and keep all your gear dry. The only water I have had in the tent is fom what comes up through the floor itself. The original rain fly with the attachable vestibual was the cats a$$ for extra space. The new rain fly is what is pictured above but can still be cooked in with a small stove. 
As far as space, it is perfect with two people and gear. 
This Tent will be leaving with me this saturday for the Badlands for a week long hunt for Mullies and it looks like the forecast is for 20-30 percent rain through tue, no worries.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Turner said:


> This Tent will be leaving with me this saturday for the Badlands for a week long hunt for Mullies and it looks like the forecast is for 20-30 percent rain through tue, no worries.


Your kidding me.......See you around maybe. 

Our 8 person will be getting put to the test this weekend and next week as well.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Used the 8 person for the first time this week. Forgot to take a picture of the inside, but there were 3 of us in there, 2 with air beds and 1 cot, and all our gear, and it was about perfect for room. 4 guys and gear would have been pushing it, unless you took away the beds and cot. Set it up in very wet conditions, and she stayed dry. Handles wind well too.

Only downfall is I don't know how in the hell 1 person would set this tent up by themselves...It's a 2 man operation IMO, not that 1 person would ever need a tent this size anyways.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

here was our set up this year out in the badlands of ND. We made the wind and rain shelter so you could still sit out side in the rain and cook. It was made out of PVC and a tarp, very portable. 
I only have the six man tent, and actually it's not too bad to set up by your self. The key is to stake the tent to the ground then put in all three support polls and start putting them up. It can be done as long as the wind cooperates with you.


----------



## Medichunter732 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have been reading this thread for a while now and I see that everybody seem to like the Alaskan Guide tent. I am actually thinking of getting over the winter. I was wondering if there was any new beta on how the tent holds up? I only got chased out of a campsite once in my life when a severe storm blew up on us. I dont want this to happen again LOL. I wantto use it mainly for car camping but hoping to use it for hunting and fishing with my father. The most that will sleep in it is 3 guys with gear. I hate being cramped in a tent (its only good when backpacking LOL). I am torn between the 4 and 6 man tent. My girlfriend is used to coleman taj mahal type tents where as I am used light backpacking sardine can style tents. Any rcomendations? I know this is the tent I want just torn between the 2 sizes...


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

You're obviously not packing this tent in anywhere. So I'd go with the bigger one. 3 guys and gear will fill it up quick.

I have not used mine since our trip back in Sept....Put it this way, if you're ever tenting it in weather where this tent will not suffice, there probably isn't a tent out there that could withstand them conditions. The thing is very weather resistant.


----------



## Medichunter732 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah there's definitely no packing it in. Not at that weight. Thanks for the input. So this tent is practically bombproof huh? I hope so. I tend to be hard on my gear and the longest I have had a tent was 10 years, until that severe storm chased us back to the truck for the night. Thanks again for the input, I am sure that I will get plenty of use out of it


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

for 2 people - 4 man tent
for 2 people and gear - 6 man tent
for 3 people - 6 man tent
for 3 people and gear - 8 man tent

thats my assessment anyway. With a fullsize air bed me, my wife and our gear, the 6 person even got a little cramped. These tents can become an oven pretty easily, i noticed that without wind, it was about 15-20 degrees warmer in my tent than outside of it, when the sun was beating down on it, with the rainfly on. I had a small coleman fan that hangs from the gear pouch in the middle, but it didn't move enough air to become effective.


----------



## Medichunter732 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Full, I appreciate the feedback. I have been looking at other tents on the market from Eureka, Northface, Big agnes so on and so forth. I always seem to be coming back to this one. Like what you wrote in previous posts about it just being you and someone else, I am the same way. Just me and my girlfriend and possibly my dog. I dont mind being too snug in a tent since I backpack alot I am kinda used to it. But I have camped with women before...not minimalists by any means LOL. Hows the footprint for the 6 man? Meaning what are the measurements (if you know off hand if not no big deal). And has anyone tented through extreame weather? I have a severe storm run me out of camp once...not planning on letting that happen again! Oh and BTW thanks to all who posted pics of the tent set up at actual sites....they are alot better to judge the size then the manufactures pictures!!


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

medic,
when my wife and I backpack we love the big agnes emerald mountain SL3. packs to about the size of a football and has plenty of room for both packs and us, and those soft folding camp chairs. We've sat out wind storms and almost all day rains without a hitch.. only a little water where something was touching the side wall.
For the car camping, we've put a cabela's 10x10 outback tent through the tests.. it has a lot of tie downs and stakes, this tent will take a wild wind on the open prairie! And we've sat out a day of hard rains where the only water was from opening the door, which sometimes isn't the easiest to open because of the zipper protectors.
I love tenting.. and so glad that my wife will join. She doesn't enjoy crawling out of tents like the emerald, but for light weight and roominess, it's a necessity when packing.


----------



## Medichunter732 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah Gun, I definitely like the weight of my Eureka for packing it long distances, The girlfriend wont join me on the trail yet but I am still trying to convince her. So for now I think car camping will be in our future as a couple! I was wondering about the outback I saw it on Cabelas website and peaked my curiousity... Havent really done much reasearch on that tent...I think I may now LOL. Thanks for the input!!!


----------



## Medichunter732 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so I decided to finally buy the tent that would fit me best! And I mus say that it is awesome! I went with the Big Agnes Flying Diamond 6! This is the Taj Mahal of tents!!!!!! I got the package today and set it up in my apartment...it did fit but it was tight I will post pics when the weather breaks and I can get it outside! So many gear pockets and so much room. I have a feeling this tent will be absolutely bomb proof! This thing is HUGE!!!!!!!!! Check it out! I highly recommend this tent....so far. I will write a better review once i am out in weather and I will post pic when I have it up outside. Thanks for all the input on other tents. :beer:


----------



## Mark_ferguson77 (Mar 5, 2011)

I really think that kids need to have limits put on their game during the Guide Tents time. A lack of interaction is not good and he needs to understand that family time is important, holidays or not. If there is a toy or video game that is distracting them to the point of isolation it needs to have a strict time limit set on it.


----------



## Medichunter732 (Dec 9, 2010)

So after a lot of research and going back and forth on what tent I was gonna get I finally decided on the Big Agnes Flying Diamond 6. I have set it up a few times since the weather is getting nicer and Im loving it so far!!! I cant wait to get out in some weather (which I always seem to attract when camping) and see how it does. Here are a few pics!!! :beer:


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I have several big agnes products.. they're great!


----------



## Medichunter732 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have heard nothing biut good reveiws from Big Agnes owners!!!!! I use an Eureka for backpacking and had a Coleman 8 man tent for years...I figured it was time for an upgrade!!!! I am pleased so far with the ease of set up (took me 10 minutes Solo on the first set up) and I like that I have the option of not having to put the rain fly on (in decent weather of course) and still have tons of privacy...and not to mention the size of this bad boy!!!!! plenty of room for me, the GF and the dog plus our gear!!!! I cant wait till camping season now!!!!!! (not that it takes much to get me excited for campoing in the first place LOL)!!!! :rock:


----------



## Medichunter732 (Dec 9, 2010)

Took the new tent out on its maiden trip a few weeks ago. Had a great time!!!! Had some severe weather move in (one of those quick but heavy downpours) The tent held up great!!!! The following day we had 50 MPH gusts coming through the canyon and I put out 4 guy lines on the windward side.....ROCK SOLID!!!!! Couldnt be happier with my choice!!!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------

